# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Porque en fertilizantes somos muy tradicionalistas en la fertilizacion de los cultivos

## FEDERICO

Enel Perú el 60% de la importación de fertilizantes es Urea y su mal manejo en campo hace que se pierda casi el 50% del nitrógeno por tanto resulta ser la fuente más cara utilizada por su mal manejo. Se puede mejorar eso, si combinar la Urea con Sulfato de Amonio reduce la perdida del nitrogeno y en el mercado ya se venden estas mezclas que son mas eficientes que la urea sola. Una nueva tecnologia es recubrir la urea con un aditivo que disminuye la volatilización del nitrógeno le da un color verde, el aditivo es el Agrotain, mundialmente utilizado como estabilizador del nitrógeno y también se tiene ya en el Perú. Es decir no seamos muy tradicionalista en nuestros fertilizantes y busquemos mejorar la eficiencia con mejores mezclas o teconologías. En el caso de la fuente de fosforo casi todo el cosumo es a traves del fosfato diamonico sin embargo existe el fosfato monoamonico que tiene reacción ácida a diferencia del fosfato diamonico y sería mucho mejor esta fuente en los suelos alcalinos de toda la costa. En resumen, si conocieramos mejor la caracteristicas de todos los fertilizantes que existen en el mercado peruano podriamos ser mas eficiente en la nutrición de nuestros cultivos y eso no significa aplicar más fertilizante.Temas similares: Fertilización en el cultivo de frijol Caupi mediante riego tecnificado Somos una empresa peruana Minag promueve guano fosfatado natural como nueva alternativa de fertilización agrícola Porque se generan confusiones en la forma de expresion de las concentracion de los fertilizantes Precio de fertilizantes

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Una consulta en terreno franco arenoso que fuente nitrogenada es mas eficiente , el nitrato de amonio, la urea o una mezcla de urea con sulfato de amonio, y en el caso de mezclar el fertilizante con humus en una relación 2:1 (Humus:fertilizante) aumentaria su efiencia o mejor dicho reduciria la perdida . gracias , la consulta esta referido en cultivo de alcachofa.

----------


## FEDERICO

Estimado Alfonso, a ver el problema de la urea es su perdida por volatilización para ello debe ser enterrado, si lo voy a aplicar superficialmente entonces no usarlo. Luego el suelo es franco arenoso es decir es un suelo ligero por tanto para que no se pierda el nitrogeno debo manejar bien el riego y fraccionar el nitrogeno parahacerlo mas eficiente, el cultivo es alcahofa cuales son sus requerimientos nutricionales mas importantes de este cultivo es exigente en potasio, calcio entonces busco una fuente nitrogenada que me ayuda a esa nutrición, cual seríala fuente nitrica por tanto el uso del nitrato de amonio seria adecuado, el sulfato de amonio sería bueno si mi suelo es muy alcalino y asimismo si no estoy aportando azufre en ese caso la fertilización podria ser con un 60% como nitrato de amonio y el 40% con sulfato de amonio de la dosisa utilizar de nitrogeno. La mezcla con humus es decir de fuentes organicas con minerales siempre han resultado adecuados en especial en suelos ligeros, no hay problema.

----------

